# Orbit / Run bat run lol



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As I type Orbit is installing my new upgraded decoder and the good news is it is free!!! They might not be able to give me my programmes tonight as the computer was down yesterday but it looks to me as if it will be on as they are running through the programmes


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> As I type Orbit is installing my new upgraded decoder and the good news is it is free!!! They might not be able to give me my programmes tonight as the computer was down yesterday but it looks to me as if it will be on as they are running through the programmes




mm they said it would take an hour to update.. still waiting, why oh why is ?nothing easy or straightforward here"?


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> mm they said it would take an hour to update.. still waiting, why oh why is ?nothing easy or straightforward here"?


LOL
Well now I'm hooked up to BBC itv etc and yet to try American channels, with my VPN 
I'm not going to go running back to orbit how do I know I won't be discarded again,
And left like yesterdays newspaper.
There going to come to me know if they want me back !!
On the other hand,
What's there number again?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought I was in for a night of pigging out in front of the television.
I am not a big fan normally but being deprived of the animal plant for 4 months is just not cricket but it seems I wont be watching it tonight my screen is still saying im scrambled


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig::flypig:

the system is down


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I just knew it was too good to be true.. Oribit system is down and they have no idea when it will be up and running.. does anyone on here have Orbit and they are able to watch? I really need to check as it says my service is scrambled but if I flick through I can see what programmes I should be watching so I can't understand what can be down.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I stood in line for an hour and a half, got the new box....but signal is blocked. They said it would take a "few hours"...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> I stood in line for an hour and a half, got the new box....but signal is blocked. They said it would take a "few hours"...




When did they tell you this?
They told me 1 hour 24 hours ago plus I have just rang them and they mumbled it's down what can we do???


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> When did they tell you this?
> They told me 1 hour 24 hours ago plus I have just rang them and they mumbled it's down what can we do???


That was this afternoon, but judging by the long cues at the orbit office, their systems are definitely having issues.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> That was this afternoon, but judging by the long cues at the orbit office, their systems are definitely having issues.


thanks... only in Egypt


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Wow, does that mean we can get our channels back soon?! I miss Disney channel. My daughter seems very happy watching Baraim (not sure how you'd spell that one), but I prefer the English language myself


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Wow, does that mean we can get our channels back soon?! I miss Disney channel. My daughter seems very happy watching Baraim (not sure how you'd spell that one), but I prefer the English language myself




Well the decoders are here but the system is down and has been since Saturday apparantly...


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well after the third time calling the support line and being on hold for 20 minutes, the pay channels are now unlocked. It seems Orbit have to manually unlock the account from their end.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

mmm mine is still blocked.. I have sent someone round to the office because if I go I will explode.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well well well.. it seems as if my subscriptions were not paid to orbit but to the men that came and installed the new decoders.... the guy that is in charge of our satellite room is now for the highjump as the men who installed are not answering the phone.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well well well.. it seems as if my subscriptions were not paid to orbit but to the men that came and installed the new decoders.... the guy that is in charge of our satellite room is now for the highjump as the men who installed are not answering the phone.


How annoying is that......but you've got to hand it to the Egyptians....they never miss a chance :eyebrows:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Now it seems ... after 15 minutes but I wont hold my breath


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Now it seems ... after 15 minutes but I wont hold my breath




Still waiting


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

:cheer2:WOW.. this is me now off to pig out on television


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> :cheer2:WOW.. this is me now off to pig out on television


My apologies to the Egyptians then.....so what's it going to be..Animal Planet or BBC Prime,they were my favourites.Enjoy your evening of TV


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Just loving being Queen of the Remote...


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

hurghadapat said:


> My apologies to the Egyptians then.....so what's it going to be..Animal Planet or BBC Prime,they were my favourites.Enjoy your evening of TV


yes pig out enjoy,
ive not heard a peep,
just wondering who im going to put in line of fire first,
so ill just go back to my vpn and hope 2nd part of silent witness on today
tomorrow is another day they might turn up tomorrow.:boxing:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Bat... you have to contact them, blimey how long have you lived here lol


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Bat... you have to contact them, blimey how long have you lived here lol


oh, thought it was all done by telepathey


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

bat said:


> oh, thought it was all done by telepathey


or would that be apathey


----------

